# Kai Greene Wins His Second Arnold Classic Title



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Phil Heath Leading After Pre-Judging, But Kai Greene Makes it Two Straight Arnold Classics by Joe Pietaro As the War Memorial was emptying out and the competitors wound down in the Brehm Pump Up room, the judges went over their scoresheets for the afternoon prejudging at the 2010 Arnold Classic. The top six would be [...]

*Read More...*


----------

